# Swinging Vs. Drifting



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

I am interested in fly folks take on swinging flies vs. floating flies under a "strike indicator". Is there a consensus on which is more effective? Or is it dependent on certain conditions?

I tried fly fishing with a strike indicator and a small fly this spring with no success. Part of my frustration was that I had just started fly fishing so my casting sucked. The indicator seemed to make casting very difficult. So I tried swinging an egg pattern and that worked better. Well the casting was better I still didn't catch fish.

So now we are heading into the fall steelhead season so which technique should I concentrate on? It would make sense that swinging flies that look like a bait fish would be effective in that the fish have been feeding on minnows out in the lake all summer. Seems to make sense to me but I don't know my ___ from a hole in the ground when it comes to steelhead. If I do focus on swinging minnow like streamers what would be good colors to use? As you may be able to tell I am leaning toward the streamer option but I wanted to get OGF's take on these techniques. Any and all advice is welcome. Thanks.

-Randallbob

PS - I will fishing mainly the Grand and Chagrin rivers. I don't know if that will matter or not on the color choice.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I use both techniques, which one I use depends on the location/current conditions on the river that I am fishing. My experience is that swinging in slower current lines gives a more natural presentation, you will get more strikes when not using an indicator. However, in deep fast current lines, I use an indicator because while mending and stripping in line, I cannot detect hits otherwise. Trout are opportunistic feeders in this type of situation and the strike indicator/presentation has less impact and you will still get plenty of strikes........current is your friend.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Both methods can be extremely effective, the big difference between the two is the water temp. During the early season when the water temp is on the warm side I do much better swinging streamers but as the big chill sets in its hard to beat dead drifting small stuff under an indicator.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Both techniques can be equally effective, just during different times. As the water cools below 40, so does movement of all creatures in water. So slow down your presentation and use an indicator. Above 40 use your favorite method until you want you want to catch the bigger fish, then use streamers. (a little tongue in cheek humor there)

The indicator will make casting more difficult. Remember to set your indicator in the same lane as your flies and upstream from them. But first, remember 90% of the fish are in 10% of the water. Find the 10% productive water. When swinging, remember to set your end of flyline, above your fly to let it sink, then swing the fly at the same speed as the water flow near the bottom. 

First find the fish, then swing the flies 12 inches or so above bottom. Steelhead use certain paths of water as highways, learn how to read them from the water, and concentrate on these areas. Search faster water when water temps are 45 and above, Slooooow water when 32 degrees. Swing wooly buggers, Intruders, Zonkers in black/ olive/ or white. Any combo can work. Use black on cloudy days and brighter for sunny days. Keep it simple and have fun. 

If you want to fish the Rocky sometime, let me know maybe we can meet up. 

Rickerd

PS 
There will be days when the fishing is better than one's most optimistic forecast, others when it is far worse. Either is a gain over just staying home. Roderick Haig-Brown


----------

